# Well strike me pink, I can do this!! (thanks Felixe)



## beanie (Dec 10, 2006)

I've just scored an interview to one the best restaurants in the State. 

Buoyed by a response in this forum regarding mature aged apprentices, I picked up the phone and dialled the place I'd had my eye on, got past Reception and landed the Head Chef.

He agreed with the apprenticeship path, doesn't have a problem with over 21s and *wants to see me next Monday for an interview*.

_Arggghhhhhhhh! :bounce:
_
Even if it doesn't amount to anything, just to get a nod, albeit an interim one, is just a _huge_ boost, particularly after a few initial negative responses from other queries.

I think I can do this. I can really do this. Yes!


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations!!    
If you get the job, you will have to let the cat out of the bag and tell me so I can come in for dinner.


----------



## beanie (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah of course I'll provide an update. Although I am prepared for disappointment - after all, I realise that the chances of walking in the door and landing that job are somewhere between slim and Buckley's.

But I'm not thinking about that right now.
Roll on Monday.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

So Beanie- What's happening??? Update on the internship?????


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Where are you abouts beanie?


----------

